# DNP + nolvadex?



## samrooo77 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I will do 8 weeks of LGD4033 and 4 weeks of nolvadex, and I want to take DNP while the month of nolvadex, we agree that nolvadex will not interfere with dnp? i
I want to be sure


----------



## German89 (Apr 5, 2021)

is LGD4033 a phone?


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 5, 2021)

Given it appears to be your first run with DNp, probably just want to keep it to DNp only


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 5, 2021)

German89 said:


> is LGD4033 a phone?



Ahaha I just want to test SARM’s to see results


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Apr 5, 2021)

Why you taking nolvadex?


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 5, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Given it appears to be your first run with DNp, probably just want to keep it to DNp only



Second run* 
I have no choice bro except if LGD not suppress my testosterone, I will not take nolva


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 5, 2021)

Trump said:


> Why you taking nolvadex?



If LGD suppress my testo at the end of my cycle


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## German89 (Apr 5, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Given it appears to be your first run with DNp, probably just want to keep it to DNp only



I have to second this. 

And just run testosterone with a oral as your first cycle.  Don't do cycle plus dnp.  It's one or the other.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 5, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Ahaha I just want to test SARM’s to see results
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk





samrooo77 said:


> Second run*
> I have no choice bro except if LGD not suppress my testosterone, I will not take nolva
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk





samrooo77 said:


> If LGD suppress my testo at the end of my cycle
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



how do we know it’s not your first time taking it???

if you don’t know if it’s going to suppress your test, should you be taking it?


----------



## German89 (Apr 5, 2021)

Are there any french boards you can visit?  There are things getting lost in translation.

You need to do more research.

We cannot spoon feed you.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 6, 2021)

Never took either one!


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 6, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Second run*
> I have no choice bro except if LGD not suppress my testosterone, I will not take nolva
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Sorry but I dont want to touch AAS


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 6, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> how do we know it’s not your first time taking it???
> 
> if you don’t know if it’s going to suppress your test, should you be taking it?



idk, me too idk if persons took dnp or others products.

Because if lgd suppress my test after the cycle, just 1 month of nolva and the problem if fix, and if I dont feel the suppress, I will take DNP after cycle


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 6, 2021)

German89 said:


> Are there any french boards you can visit?  There are things getting lost in translation.
> 
> You need to do more research.
> 
> We cannot spoon feed you.



What you dont understand? 

What research I have to do??? My question is just that I want to be sure if nolva will not interfere with dnp (ik the side effects of nolva, I know that there is no reasons that nolva not interfere with dnp but I want to be sure and ask it)


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 6, 2021)

DNp won’t effect other things like this. It’s MOA is completely different


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 6, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> DNp won’t effect other things like this. It’s MOA is completely different



Okay I knew it, I wanted to be sure thanks


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 8, 2021)

There is a running theme on reddit to run sarm/serm combo. 

Take that as you will.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2021)

Wait, so this guy won't take AAS but he is ok with taking DNP?! Ok.  :32 (6):


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Wait, so this guy won't take AAS but he is ok with taking DNP?! Ok.  :32 (6):



AAS and DNP are very very different... you cant compare them, DNP dont touch the hpta ...


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 27, 2021)

I dream or I have the mime again???!


----------



## ftf (Apr 27, 2021)

You always had the mime here. It's the other forum where you have no avatar.


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 27, 2021)

ftf said:


> You always had the mime here. It's the other forum where you have no avatar.



Oww... shitty mime


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 27, 2021)

I know this. From a toxicity standpoint, I am saying it doesn't make sense. DNP is literally a poison that can straight up kill you or **** you up severely especially if not dosed properly. Healthwise taking DNP is extremely more risky than taking AAS.


samrooo77 said:


> AAS and DNP are very very different... you cant compare them, DNP dont touch the hpta ...


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I know this. From a toxicity standpoint, I am saying it doesn't make sense. DNP is literally a poison that can straight up kill you or **** you up severely especially if not dosed properly. Healthwise taking DNP is extremely more risky than taking AAS.




yeah both have their negatives. Most of the time with AAS you end up wrecking your natural production and in it for life but most of us are already gonnna be that route anyways. Can cause some other negatives based on usage but Yep, DNp can do some harm. Even if it’s dosed properly, also comes down to the user that can make it or break it. Don’t take it right, take too much, drink while on - pure stupidity will be the cause. Lot of variables with DNP and never should be taken without some solid knowledge


----------



## samrooo77 (Apr 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I know this. From a toxicity standpoint, I am saying it doesn't make sense. DNP is literally a poison that can straight up kill you or **** you up severely especially if not dosed properly. Healthwise taking DNP is extremely more risky than taking AAS.



Yes its true but if I take test or tren.. I dont want to lose my hair or to lose my gains after cycle, I know that DNP is very dangerous if it id not dosed correctly, I hope that mactropin dose his dnp properly


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 30, 2021)

You can still gain your loss once you come off dnp. Goes both ways. Don’t think you’re looking at this smartly


----------



## lifter6973 (May 1, 2021)

I am not sure what you mean. I have always gained back what I lose with DNP but it does take some time to gain it all back.  I totally get why people use it because it is the best way to lose weight and fat fast. The more is better point is a very good one. If people go into DNP thinking this, they can end up in a world of hurt. I think people new to DNP should research it a ton before diving in.


HighHeater said:


> You can still gain your loss once you come off dnp. Goes both ways. Don’t think you’re looking at this smartly


----------

